# Tilt table test -  I'm totally new at this EP stuff



## Jess1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm totally new at this EP stuff. We just got our clinic's first electrophysiologist this week. He did a tilt table test and I know the code is 93660.26. Is it typical to bill the 36620 along with that? I thought maybe we would but I'm not finding anything online about it. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## em2177 (Aug 10, 2012)

Code for Tilt Table Test is 93660. That is the only CPT code needed if all you are doing is a tilt table test.


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you! That is what I was starting to think.


----------

